# Do I have to pay taxes on my cleaning fee...



## CgaulMN (Nov 16, 2016)

Pretty simple question, I had a passenger barf in my car last night so I received the 150$ cleaning fee. Do I have to account for this in my taxes or since it’s supposed to be considered a reimbursement is it not taxable? Thanks in advance for the info!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

CgaulMN said:


> Pretty simple question, I had a passenger barf in my car last night so I received the 150$ cleaning fee. Do I have to account for this in my taxes or since it's supposed to be considered a reimbursement is it not taxable? Thanks in advance for the info!


I would wait until armed men show up at my door demanding tax on the cleaning fee.

Obama had wanted to tax garage sales.
Murica !
MAKE IT GREAT AGAIN !

I got audited one time . . .
And they sent me a check for $600.00

They not always bad.

During crash of stock market 08.
Started trading a LOT of stock.
The activity caused them to take notice.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

If the $150 goes on your 1099 as compensation received, then yes, you have to pay taxes on it, just like the extra you receive in on-app tips from riders.

If you itemize your expenses for rideshare, you can reduce your taxable income by the $150 as a business expense.

I don't itemize. I take the $.54xx per mile deduction the IRS allows as I will benefit more per year from it.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I would wait until armed men show up at my door demanding tax on the cleaning fee.
> 
> Obama had wanted to tax garage sales.
> Murica !
> ...


The "desert driver" would agree.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

CgaulMN said:


> Pretty simple question, I had a passenger barf in my car last night so I received the 150$ cleaning fee. Do I have to account for this in my taxes or since it's supposed to be considered a reimbursement is it not taxable? Thanks in advance for the info!


That depends...

If YOU cleaned it yourself, it's taxable as income.

If you if you Paid to have the car cleaned/decontaminated/fixed... You can deduct the cost you paid to get the cleanup.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> That depends...
> 
> If YOU cleaned it yourself, it's taxable as income.
> 
> If you if you Paid to have the car cleaned/decontaminated/fixed... You can deduct the cost you paid to get the cleanup.


Hes right you know !


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

CgaulMN said:


> Pretty simple question, I had a passenger barf in my car last night so I received the 150$ cleaning fee. Do I have to account for this in my taxes or since it's supposed to be considered a reimbursement is it not taxable? Thanks in advance for the info!


It's a reimbursement up to what you paid to have it cleaned. You'll need to record the cleaning fee as an expense on your books. Anything left over is income and taxable. Mears Troll Number 4 is correct, you can't deduct your own labor if you cleaned it yourself.


----------

